# When can I start running with my golden?



## KonasRents

Hello All,

I'm a runner and I'd like to have my golden join me. She is now 10 months old.

When is an appropriate age for her to run 2-3 miles with me? The pace would be relatively slow, a 9.5 or 10 minute mile, which is a jog for me and basically a trot for her. Of course, I know all the precautions - watch her, make sure she's okay, water! water! water!, not if it's too hot, etc.

I've read some places the dog should be 1 year, some places say 2 years.

What do you think?

I appreciate your input!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I just asked my vet about this and some other experienced owners in my area. I was told that since I am just a beginner runner and can't go to far my 9 1/2 month old can join me. I do a lot of walk/jog/walk/jog. I am training for a 4.5 mile race in May. The vet said it was okay for him to join me until I worked my way up to 2-3 miles since my pace is about a 10-minute mile. After that I need to back off and wait until he's about 18 months old or so for an increase. 

She also said it would be good for him that I do interval training. I never spring - just a 2-4 minute run at most. 

We started our work together this week, and it's going well. I was worried since he still has some trouble on the leash, but when we are at a jog he is very focused and never ever pulls. It's the walking that he needs more work on.

I don't know if that helps you, but based on what you are wanting to do I would say you could start now. But keep in mind that just because you are already up to 2-3 miles doesn't mean your dog is. Start her out a little slower and let her work up to it over the course of several weeks.


----------



## Pointgold

I feel very strongly that a Golden should be a minimum of 18 months before doing any roadwork. Concussive exercise on hard ground can damage joints not yet fully mature. As a rule, we wait until they are 24 months.


----------



## missmarstar

What about running on sand? I don't know where the OP lives, but running on sand is a lot easier on joints, and a really good workout for us humans too!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Given the potential for joint problems in goldens, I would err on the conservative side and say 18 months before running with your dog. Obviously, the dog can run at his own pace when off leash, so it's when you run a leashed dog at YOUR pace that it can cause trouble down the road.


----------



## palermo22

I have been running for years - use to do a 4 or 5 mile run at an 8 minute per mile clip - I have since slowed down to a 9 minute mile. Oliver is now 9 and I just walk him; however, when he was about 1 year old I began running with him (or better said: him with me) and that continued up until he was about 7. I would typically have him run a couple miles (on the softest ground I could find) and then drop him off at home and then continue alone for a few more miles.


----------

